
Ask HN: What interesting trends would you like to know of from a Recruiter? - nns
How can Recruiters make their communication more informative and beneficial to possible candidates?
======
EpicEng
They could start by actually reading my resume in hopes of sending me
positions which are actually relevant to what I do...

...and that's really all I can think of. If they did that on a regular basis I
would be far more likely to stop blocking them by default.

I, like many others here I'm sure, get at least a few recruiter solicitations
per week. Almost all of them are "enterprise .NET user interface developer" or
"web platform integration" (I don't even know what that means) positions.

I work in the medical device industry and all of my experience is in device
control and image processing/analysis...

------
lifeisstillgood
\- total number of positions and companies live recruiting at the moment \-
total number of new positions this week / month \- total number of positions
over 1 week old / 1 month old \- avg speed to fill of jobs weighted by pay
scale and company - can see which companies take an eon to hire.

I would suggest (as this sounds like an "idea") that it's probably easier to
scan the job ads to get most of the above.

Otherwise - more and more of the jobs seem to be networking based - recruiters
find jobs for companies that have not spent time building their hiring
networks.

------
nns
Adding some for context to the question since it sounds a bit vague - We were
thinking of how we would improve the quality of conversation between job
seekers (active and passive) and recruiters.

So Recruiters could share Trends like - What's the latest skills on the rise
int he Job industry? What are companies actively looking out for? Trends
probable job candidates (active and passive) could use to improve their
skills. Especially candidates who are not immediately looking for new work -
but eventually want to.

------
almost
Maybe give some examples? The question just seems odd to honest.

~~~
nns
Trends like - What's the latest skills on the rise int he Job industry? What
are companies actively looking out for?

Trends probable job candidates (active and passive) could use to improve their
skills. Especially candidates who are not immediately looking for new work -
but eventually want to.

